# Power Filter for 37 gallon tank



## cherk947 (Sep 10, 2012)

Currently I have a Aqueon QuietFlow 30 which is rated for 30 -45 gallon tanks. My question is should I:

1. keep it because it is fine
2. replace it with another kind - Marineland BioWheel?
3. put another smaller unit on in addition.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

2) Save up for a canister filter Eheim sound pretty good - 2215 is possibly the best filter you could get for that tank - besides the silly money stuff - or at least that's what I've been led to think.
cb


----------



## cherk947 (Sep 10, 2012)

clep.berry said:


> 2) Save up for a canister filter Eheim sound pretty good - 2215 is possibly the best filter you could get for that tank - besides the silly money stuff - or at least that's what I've been led to think.
> cb


I am a little confused on the whole canister thing. Where would I put this and how much room will I need. My tank is in my office on a open stand so I dont have too much room for stuff on the floor.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

If you still want an HOB filter, go with an AquaClear and do double the size...a filter rated for a 50 gallon on a 30 gallon tank...


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree an aquaclear but would go for an aquaclear 70 for sure. You can't have too much filtering. Should cost you about $45 onlline.


----------



## Chididdy123 (Jul 21, 2012)

1. Fluval canister 206-About like 1 foot tall, VERY SILENT. Perfect for office setting if you need silence. I had it and it worked amazingly. you can look up a youtube video Fluval posted on how to maintain the filter. 
Amazon.com: Fluval 206 External Filter: Pet Supplies

2. Aquaclear 50 or 70- excellent filtering but you can hear vibrations from the impeller but its not intrusive. Cheaper alternative too.
Amazon.com: AquaClear 50 Power Filter - 110 V, UL Listed (Includes AquaClear 50 Carbon, AquaClear 50 Foam & AquaClear 50 BioMax: Pet Supplies

3. Never tried eheim but they are very reputable


----------

